# Which size board should I get?



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

*not to jack your post....*

but im about 5'6 as well 160pnds size 8.

i was just gonna post the same question then saw yours so i thought i would piggy back (hope you dont mind).

ive been out 4 times this season (first season) im done growing, gonna try to loose about 15 pnds before summer hits. looking for an all mountain board i suppose but something with flex so i can start messing around with butters in the backyard now i feel more comfy on the mountain.


i dunno if its just me but the "caculators" and "charts" online all have contradicting info and its quite confusing for a first time board buyer. any info is appreciated.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

board size will really depend on what board you decide on. Se7en, at your weight for a board you eventually want to take into the park, 155-158 is a good place to start. As for boards, i would recomend the rome agent, lib-tech trs(in mtx, banana or both), k2 darkstar, never summer sl, salomon prospect, or burton custom. all the boards can hit the whole mountain but still perform well in the park. 
Universole, i would recommend all the same boards, but drop down about 2-3 cm in size (152-155). 
For both of you, if you pick the higher of my recommendations, it will do better freeride, if you choose the lower it will be better in park. So choose away.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Nivek, thanks for the response. it feels good to have someone narrow things down for me a bit. gonna start looking into those boards now.

another question tho. as far as choosing in the higher recommended lengths for freeride, if down the road i want to focus more on the park can i get into it at a beginner level with a longer board? will having a longer board jack up my learning curve? and on the oppisite end will having a shorter board effect my progression freeride by that much? i guess im looking for a happy medium but i definately want my purchase to last a few seasons.

thanks again, ive learned so much the week i have been lurking these forums.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Nivek said:


> i would recomend the rome agent, lib-tech trs(in mtx, banana or both), k2 darkstar, never summer sl, salomon prospect, or burton custom.



dayummmmm. i just went through your list, little bit out of my budget. i was hoping to spend around 200. or am i being cheap??


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

good stuff!

hopefully gonna make this purchase this week. feels like i finally got my head around everything. really appreciate all the insight!

as far as the cosmetic flaws, is it usually floor model type wear and tear?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> on a board that is at least as good as what you get as a rental and you can be saving up for your "grown up" board.



wow i was kinda hoping goin 200-250 into my pockets would get me on something BETTER than a rental. the rentals i have gotten have always been trashed. maybe thats what made them good boards the fact that they still perform after all the abuse?


----------



## rustydomino (Jan 3, 2008)

The REI Outlet is currently selling the Salomon Prospect 06 for about $216 brand new. I just picked one up, am looking forward to getting it soon.


----------



## dmoss (Jan 23, 2008)

*Arbor Formula...*

I looked at this year's Arbor Formula as my first / entry level board. New Formula's are retailing for $300 and I know EMS is having a 20% off sale. 

So...you could get a new Formula for $240 or less or get this one that is a year or two old for $200...just wanted to throw out the options...

As for the Formula, I almost bought it - ultimately, I went with the Arbor Alt. I wanted a board that would provide a bit of a challenge today, but that I could grow with for four or five years. Arbor is known for making great boards, but I don't think the Formula really incorporates all the goodies that make an Arbor board and Arbor board (no StrucTurn Finish, has an extruded instead of sintered base, cheaper wood core, no fiberglass...)

If money is a key issue than the Formula is probably a good entry level / beginner board (although there might be better boards for $240). If you can swing another $160 and are willing to take a bit of beating for a few weeks I'd recommend going with something a bit more challenging and higher-end.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

when you say challenging what is it about the board that makes it so, and what am i in for as far as a beating?


----------



## dmoss (Jan 23, 2008)

*re: challenging*

I think the board I got is a bit more of an intermediate to advanced board instead of beginner...

I think - can somebody else with more experience confirm - that a more advanced board tends to be stiffer and maybe a bit faster. This makes the board a bit more responsive, but also means that a small mistake is more likely to cause me to bite it (the board is less forgiving).

Not really sure what else separates a beginner board from an intermediate or advanced board. I do know that when I was out this weekend I had a harder time controlling my new board than the rentals I was using before. I fell a few more times and realized that small mistakes were more likely to cause a bigger reaction in the board.

Despite a couple of falls, a bruised wrist and sore tail bone, I had a great time and love the board I got. The responsiveness was awesome and the board was a ton of fun to ride. As I get better I'm guessing that responsiveness will become more important.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

universole said:


> dayummmmm. i just went through your list, little bit out of my budget. i was hoping to spend around 200. or am i being cheap??


Lol your being cheap. NO affence. But ok if you really cant afford to buy a board for at least 300 then maybe you should just wait till the spring/summer. in the spring/summer you can find the board you wnat usally for 50% off. i got my board 50% off and my burton Cartels 40% off and yeah. but if you cant wait till then , then your gunna have to cough up some more money.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

rustydomino said:


> The REI Outlet is currently selling the Salomon Prospect 06 for about $216 brand new. I just picked one up, am looking forward to getting it soon.



I have the Salomon prosepect and it is a wonderful board. I love it. but mine is about 4 years old. but anyway the board is FAST and it has a medium flex to it. id liek it a little softer but its fine. How ever the thing i HATE about it is the edge. the thing has NOOOO EDGE at all. i dont know how todays Prospects are but i know the one i have is just Shit when it comes to carving up those black dimond runs. Just a little bit of my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

i have a lamar 1440 board. i got it for x-mas 4 yrs ago and i havnt used it yet. im starting to use it this winter.. i hope it works out good for me.. anyways im 5'7" and 105.... what would be a good size board for when i get a new one? and what brand would be best for freestyle?...


----------

